# Iceland best 1-day bike ride



## wideawakejake (Jan 18, 2015)

Looks like I will be going to Iceland with the family in September. I think we are going for a week. Never been there or to anywhere in Europe. I would like to have one good solid day of mountain biking. Was considering doing that once in a lifetime heli biking thing for a day, but would love hear any suggestions, thoughts, and advice. I seriously doubt i would be bringing my own bike for just a day or two at best. I am a pretty experianced rider and dont have a problem with the words "sketchy", "steep", and "fast". lol


----------



## Lord Shiggins (Aug 22, 2018)

The Fimmvorduhals trail from Thorsmork to Skogar. This is part of the longer Laugavegur route. The section from Thorsmork to Skogar is only about 15 miles but its got a big hike a bike to start, crosses a volcano then finishes with a epic descent. 
https://www.theoutbound.com/iceland/hiking/thorsmork-s-skogar-hike
https://www.mtbproject.com/trail/7000685/laugavegur-route-imba-epic


----------



## milehi (Nov 2, 1997)

Lord Shiggins said:


> The Fimmvorduhals trail from Thorsmork to Skogar. This is part of the longer Laugavegur route. The section from Thorsmork to Skogar is only about 15 miles but its got a big hike a bike to start, crosses a volcano then finishes with a epic descent.
> https://www.theoutbound.com/iceland/hiking/thorsmork-s-skogar-hike
> https://www.mtbproject.com/trail/7000685/laugavegur-route-imba-epic


I've climbed the staircase at Skogafoss and rode the trail into the interior until it was time to turn around. I was solo and didn't want to get in too deep.


----------

